# Need some pet female mice.



## ITwistedYourStitches (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a good breeder and to be honest this place seems like my last resort. I am looking for 2-4 female mice and the breeders who live in the UK and are close to Ilford, Essex.. I already have the cage, food and toys ready for the youngings to be rehomed but my luck isn't doing its best at this very moment in life. So if anyone is near Ilford or Barking (essex) please let me know and your price..


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Mice are not popular pets so you may have to be willing to travel.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm in Cambridgeshire , march about an 1hr 40 from you and have had a few litters so will have some babes available soon. If you want to pm me feel free.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

You're in luck, I am in Romford ha ha ha 

Just had some tricolors!  £5 each when they're ready!


----------

